

Show HN: Hacker News channel on Denso (Videos from popular posts on HN) - iamclovin

We're still in private beta but would love to give more invites and get feedback.
======
iamclovin
Clickable link: <http://getdenso.com/denso/hacker-news>

There's also a Foundation channel (by Kevin Rose) -
<http://getdenso.com/denso/kevin-roses-foundation>

